# 5-Star Pickled Eggs



## Raine (May 3, 2005)

5-Star Pickled Eggs with Jalapenos, Habaneros and Tabasco 

  * 3 dozen hard-boiled eggs (peeled) 
  * 1 quart Heinz Distilled White Vinegar 
  * 1 onion (sliced) 
  * 1 tablespoon mustard seed 
  * 1 tablespoon dill seed 
  * 1 tablespoon red pepper seed 
  * 1 tablespoon black pepper or peppercorns 
  * 6 cloves of fresh garlic 
  * 1 jar (16 oz.) jalepeno peppers with juice 
  * 1 jar (16 oz.) habanero peppers with juice 
  * 10 dashes Tabasco sauce 

  1. Place all the ingredients except the hard-boiled eggs in a covered pot and boil for 15 minutes. 
  2. Place the hard-boiled eggs in a glass jar and cover them with hot pickling mixture until the eggs are completely covered. If there is not enough vinegar, you may add some hot water to the vinegar solution. 
  3. Marinate the eggs in this solution, in the refrigerator, for 7 days before serving. The longer they marinate, the more robust the flavor!


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Rainee, I'm going to make the eggs for deer hunting shack in Nov. they really sound good.


----------



## cantcook (May 5, 2005)

I think I'll be trying that.........maybe minus the habeneros though!!


----------



## Gossie (Apr 6, 2006)

My dad is going through one of those *I remember when* periods.  He's mentioned *pickled eggs* more than a few times.  I have never ever made anything pickled.  Does anyone have a recipe for pickled eggs without the hot peppers.  Dad grows hot peppers, but doesn't eat them. I like the fact that you only have to put in fridge for 7 days, glad I don't have to can.  (smile)


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

You can leave out the peppers, it should be just fine.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 6, 2006)

*This is a Pennsylvania Dutch version of Pickled Eggs
I use the Sweet 'n Low because DH is diabetic.

12 eggs, hard-boiled, peeled
1 16 oz. can beets
1 cup sugar
1 cup water
1/3 cup vinegar

Servings: 12
Notes: 1 tablespoon Sweet 'n Low can be used instead of sugar.
*


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 7, 2006)

Ohhh yum... definitely will have to try these. I love peppers and I love pickled eggs, so this should be good. 

I've never actually made pickled eggs before. I always thought it would be quite the ordeal and you'd have to sterilize jars and such. What sort of container can I put them in? Should it be a sterilized jar?


----------



## Gossie (Apr 7, 2006)

THANK YOU   THANK YOU      Next week for sure


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 7, 2006)

Cindy - do ask your Dad if the pickled eggs he so fondly remembers are the ones with beets or not - there's a big difference between the two.


----------



## rickell (Apr 7, 2006)

*pickled eggs*

Pepper recipe sounds great.
We do pickled eggs the lazy way but they are very good.

1 Large jar of jalopenos take out 3/4 of the jalopenos
they will keep without the juice for about a week to not
be wasteful need to  have ideas planned to use them up.
12 boiled eggs
just add to the jar of jalopeno juice a some the left pepper
and pop in the fridge.  Wait a week or so these are so good.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 7, 2006)

My recipe will keep over a week in the refrigerator in a plastic container.  They are usually gone by then.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like a great way to use up the left over easter eggs that we will have very soon..


----------



## Gossie (May 25, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Cindy - do ask your Dad if the pickled eggs he so fondly remembers are the ones with beets or not - there's a big difference between the two.


 
Without!!!  


HOWEVER, I'm going to try all three of the recipes I've seen so far.  I made some from a recipe I found on RECIPEZAAR, and I haven't gotten a comment yet, except *it isn't pickled yet* .. Said to only wait 8 hours, but I think it should be longer.  

OH . that reminds me, Dad doesn't want me to use white vinegar, he wants me to cider vinegar, is there a difference in effect of one over the other?

  -- Cindy


----------

